# Tamiami Orchid Festival October 1st - 3rd, 2021



## PeteM (Sep 24, 2021)

__





Tamiami International Orchid Festival | Orchid Festival







www.tamiamiorchidfestival.com





Has kicked off some lectures and classes already last weekend. Great updated lecture by Francisco Miranda on Brazilian Cattleyas: Species and Culture. I'm in the middle of it right now, some are free to the public here:




__





Tamiami International Orchid Festival | Orchid Festival







www.tamiamiorchidfestival.com





P.S. love the festival T-shirt.


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 1, 2021)

Wish I could be there. I was looking for photos of the shirt but didn't see anything.
Anyone there this weekend? Live updates anywhere?


----------

